# Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg



## bleihunter (26. Februar 2012)

*Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg* 				 				 				 			 			Hallo zusammen,

bin mal wieder am verzweifeln sehe mit den ganzen DAV Karte usw nicht durch.
War heut am Wasser und habe mit einem anderen Angler gefachsimpellt, er  gab mir einen Tip wegen neuen See usw,er sagt es ist ein DAV  Vertragsgewässer. 

Er meinte Lav Kav Brandenburg Angler dürfen da Angeln, was heißt das?
DAV zählt dann da nicht KAV LAV dazu irgendwie..


Achso noch die Sache ich wohne in Brandenburg bin aber stilles Mitglied  im Berliner Angelnverein!Angle mur mit Fischereiabgabe auf Friedfisch!

Es ist doch eig so das jedes DAV Mitglied an jeden DAV Tümpel angeln  kann egal Berlin Brandenburg oder Buxtehude oder sehe ich das falsch?   (bei mir ist schon klar ich darf nur Brandenburg zwecks Friedfisch)

Kann mir hier mal jemand das alles erklären wäre echt toll


Gruß

Jan


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*



bleihunter schrieb:


> *Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg* 				 				 				 			 			Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin mal wieder am verzweifeln sehe mit den ganzen DAV Karte usw nicht durch.
> War heut am Wasser und habe mit einem anderen Angler gefachsimpellt, er  gab mir einen Tip wegen neuen See usw,er sagt es ist ein DAV  Vertragsgewässer.
> ...



ganz so ist das nicht.
wenn der dav eines landes entsprechende gewässer hat, dann kannst du dort angeln, wenn du den erlaubnisschein für diese gewässer erworben hast.
also eine dav-mitgliedschaft berechtigt noch nicht in jedem dav-gewässer zu angeln.

antonio


----------



## bleihunter (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

dav hat doch gewässerfonds,und dadrin kann man doch angeln da brauch ich keine andere karte... oder nicht?


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

du brauchst den erlaubnisschein für den jeweiligen gewässerfond.
dabei gibt es eben auch länderübergreifende vereinbarungen der landesverbände.
ich als thüringer kann mir zum beispiel, wenn ich den erlaubnisschein für den thüringer gewässerfond erworben habe, sehr preiswert den erlaubnisschein für den sächsischen dav-gewässerfond kaufen. 5 € kostet das teil glaub ich.
mit dem kann ich dann in sachsen in den dav-gewässerfondgewässern angeln.
also nen erlaubnisschein benötigst du immer.



antonio


----------



## bleihunter (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

sorry aber vestehe gerade nur bahnhof...  jetz mal von sachen abgesehen da weiß ich brauche die sachsenmarke extra, aber für berlin und brandenburg brauche ich dich nicht,so wie es gerade beschreiben hast wäre es ja sinnlos dann überhaupt in den dav zu gehen da kann ich mir ja gleich für jeden see ne karte holen ohne im dav zu sein...


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

eben nicht.
wenn ein dav pool da ist, gibt es auch karten dafür.
ob du die über deinen verein oder über die ausgabestellen deines landesverbandes beziehst ist vollkommen rille.
und wenn du nicht im dav bist dann bekommst du diese karten auch nicht zu den preisen, wie sie dav-mitglieder bekommen.
jetzt kann es noch verschiedene varianten geben.
als beispiel kann es sein wenn du deinen vereinsbeitrag bezahlt hast, daß eben diese karte da mit drin ist, kommt eben auf den verein an.
oder eben wie schon gesagt du kaufst die karte über den verein.
und in den dav kommst du ja in der regel(bis auf wenige ausnahmen) nur über ne vereinsmitgliedschaft.

antonio


----------



## bleihunter (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

habe das gefühl wir reden aneinander vorbei ;-)

also ich habe eine dav marke bin im angelverein berlin, so und der dav hat doch gewässer ;-) die in einem fond sind so und in denen kann ich doch angeln,egal ob berlin o brandenburg da brauche ich doch keine extra karte oder erlaubnis dafür habe ich doch die dav marke..


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

die dav marke ist der nachweis deiner mitgliedschaft mehr nicht.
für jedes gewässer in d außer die wenigen freien benötigst du nen erlaubnisschein(jahreskarte tageskarte etc.) auch für die gewässerfonds der landesverbände.
was hast du denn alles für papiere von deinem verein?

antonio


----------



## bleihunter (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

ich habe den mitgliedsausweis/miitgliedskarte dav in grün mit der eingeklebten dav marke rot für 2012


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

das ist eben nur deine mitgliedschaft.
hier mal ein link zu den karten für brb

http://maerkischer-anglerhof.de/modules/download_gallery/dlc.php?file=186


----------



## E.u.S-MatrixFan (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

jetzt versteh ich aber auch nichts mehr!

Ich wollte nächste Woche bei uns im Angelladen eine DAV-Karte erwerben, um in Berlin und Brandenburg die DAV-Gewässer beangeln zu dürfen...

Bedeutet das jetzt, das ich zusätzlich zu der Mitgliedschaft im DAV dann IMMER eine Tageskarte oder son schnullie brauche, um an einem See zu fischen?!

Aktuell war´s so, das ich nur die Fischereiabgabemarke und die Angelkarte für die Havelgewässer um Potsdam gekauft hatte... Marke für 12 und Karte für 10€ pro Jahr... 

WAS MUSS ICH JETZT TUN, DAS ICH DIE DAV-GEWÄSSER IN BRANDENBURG UND BERLIN BEANGELN DARF?!


----------



## bleihunter (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

ja dann musste das mal richtig lesen,die tages/wochen karte da zb sind für leute die mal in dav gewässern angeln wollen.. aber nicht mitglied sind..


die marke hat 75 euro gekostet die ich habe inkl vereinsgebühr,das ist nicht nur mitgliedschaft das ist auch mit angelgenehmigung!!


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

ich hab doch nicht von tages oder wochenkarten geredet.
du hättest doch gleich sagen können, daß du die jahresangelberechtigungsmarke hast, das ist doch dann der erlaubnisschein.(jahreskarte)
ob du nun ne erlaubnis nur für berlin oder für berlin und brb hast müßtest du doch eigentlich wissen, du legst doch bestimmt nicht einfach geld auf den tisch und weißt nicht was du dafür bekommst.

antonio


----------



## bleihunter (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

habe ich doch die ganze zeit gesagt,es geht mir ja eig darum,warum ich hier nachgefragt habe,es gibt ja dav gewässer (fondgewässer) und dav vertragsgewässer, und da meinte ein angler zu mir das man da(in den Brb vertragsgewässern) nur angeln kann wenn man im brb dav ist!?! das war eig mein hauptproblem


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

zu deiner erlaubnismarke muß es doch ein gewässerverzeichnis geben, dies sollte dir eigentlich mit der erlaubnis ausgehändigt worden sein, woher willst du sonst wissen welche gewässer alle dazu gehören.

antonio


----------



## bleihunter (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

da hast du recht das hab ich nicht bekommen..  fahre morgen nochmal in den angelladen meines vertrauens und frag da nach die wissen das ja auch...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

@ Bleihunter

Ich glaube du bist hier im falschen Threat !


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

@ Bleihunter ... Du sagts weiter oben das Du mit Fischereiabgabe auf Friedfisch angelst. Kann es sein das Du nur diesen Brandenburger Friedfischschein hast und keinen richtigen Fischereischein? 

Wenn dem so ist, der hat in Berlin keine Gültigkeit. Kannst somit auch den DAV Pool Berlin nicht beangeln.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## hannstonne (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

richtig deine  Friedfisch  angelei darfste nur in brandenburger  DAV  gewässern |pfisch:   ausführen|bigeyes egal ob du die teure dav berlin brb hast |gr: du bist ja nicht in einen besitz eines  _Fischereischeins #: #6 somit darfste deinen 8ter haken mit wurm oder mais nur da baden|schild-g 

_ToxicToolz hat da volkommen recht |rolleyes#g:#2:


----------



## Locke4865 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*



bleihunter schrieb:


> habe ich doch die ganze zeit gesagt,es geht mir ja eig darum,warum ich hier nachgefragt habe,es gibt ja dav gewässer (fondgewässer) und dav vertragsgewässer, und da meinte ein angler zu mir das man da(in den Brb vertragsgewässern) nur angeln kann wenn man im brb dav ist!?! das war eig mein hauptproblem




und damit hat der Angler recht Vertragsgewässer gehören nicht zum Fond und dürfen nur von jeweiligen Verbandsmitgliedern beangelt werden|bigeyes
In Sachsen wirds da richtig kompliziert da gibt es 3 DAV Verbände und alle haben eigene Vertragsgewässer


----------



## Firehawk81 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> .....
> In Sachsen wirds da richtig kompliziert da gibt es 3 DAV Verbände und alle haben eigene Vertragsgewässer




Hääää????;+

In Sachsen kann ich in jedem Gewässer angeln welches im Gewässerverzeichnis aufgeführt ist. Wenn ich DAV-Mitglied bin. Vereinsgewässer sind im Gewässerverzeichnis immer unterstrichen, da muss man sich halt eine Erlaubnis holen wenn man da ran will.

Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## bleihunter (1. März 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*

ich weiß das ich nur in brandenburg angeln darf was anderes stand auch hier nicht zur diskusion...


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. März 2012)

*AW: Frage zu DAV Berlin Brandenburg*



bleihunter schrieb:


> ich weiß das ich nur in brandenburg angeln  darf was anderes stand auch hier nicht zur diskusion...



Ach...wirklich nich? Ich hab das anders verstanden....




bleihunter schrieb:


> also ich habe eine dav marke bin im angelverein berlin, so und der dav hat doch gewässer ;-) die in einem fond sind so und in denen kann ich doch angeln,egal ob berlin o brandenburg da brauche ich doch keine extra karte oder erlaubnis dafür habe ich doch die dav marke..





Evtl. solltest Du dann über eine bessere Beschreibung, bzw. mehr oder besser gesetzte Satzzeichen nachdenken. Es ist manchmal wirklich nicht einfach Deinen Sätzen/Aussagen/Fragen zu folgen. Das soll jetzt keine |znaika: sein, ist nur gut gemeint.


Gruß Toxe


----------

